# iText-Nutzung (Version 2.1.7) in kommerzieller Website



## navas (4. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Mal vorab: Ich habe auch nach intensiver Suche mit Google, in diesem und anderen Foren nichts dazu gefunden.

Ausgangslage:
Ich entwickle eine Webapplikation (JavaServerPages unter Tomcat) in der ich unter anderem die Möglichkeit haben möchte PDFs zu erstellen. Zum Beispiel um dem Kunden automatisch eine Rechnung im PDF-Format per Mail schicken zu können. Der Kunde kann aber auch PDFs erstellen (z.B. seiner gespeicherten Daten). 
Die Webapplikation wird für einen monatlichen Betrag pro Benutzer vertrieben. Der Code wird nicht veröffentlicht.

Mein Problem:
Ich brauche eine Library mit der ich PDFs erstellen kann. Diese soll für meinen Zweck kostenlos sein, ohne das ich meinen Code veröffentlichen muss oder ähnliches. Mir ist dabei iText aufgefallen, das mir diese funktionalität bietet. Bis 2.1.7 wurde iText als GPL veröffentlicht. Danach unter AGPL. Für AGPL ist mir klar, das ich dafür eine Lizenz bezahlen muss. Wie sieht es aber mit iText 2.1.7 aus? Darf ich diese Library für meine kommerzielle Webapplikation benutzen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
navas


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (4. Jul 2011)

iText 2.1.7 ist LGPL und deswegen ist die Verwendung unproblematisch. Du musst halt auf die Verwendung hinweisen und eine Möglichkeit zum Download der Sources anbieten. Ab 5.0 (AGPL) wird es richtig teuer, es sei denn, Dein Code steht auch unter AGPL.


----------



## navas (4. Jul 2011)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> eine Möglichkeit zum Download der Sources anbieten..


Also meines Source-Codes?


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Jul 2011)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> iText 2.1.7 ist LGPL und deswegen ist die Verwendung unproblematisch. Du musst halt auf die Verwendung hinweisen und eine Möglichkeit zum Download der Sources anbieten.



Das stimmt so nicht 
Die LGPL verpflichtet nur, dass Quellcode, der unter der LGPL steht und modifiziert wird, auch wieder unter die LGPL gestellt wird.
Eigener Quellcode kann jedoch eine Lizenz (auch proprietär) unabhängig von der LGPL haben, die einzige Bedingung ist, dass der LGPL Code austauschbar sein muss, es muss also möglich sein die Jar von iText gegen eine andere auszutauschen.



Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Ab 5.0 (AGPL) wird es richtig teuer, es sei denn, Dein Code steht auch unter AGPL.


ja, erst bei der AGPL müsste für diesen Fall der Quellcode verfügbar gemacht weden, im Gegensatz zu der GPL, das ist ja die Idee der AGPL, das der Quellcode unter allen Umständen verfügbar gemacht werden muss, die GPL bietet da einige "Schlupflöcher".


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (4. Jul 2011)

Sorry für die missverständliche Ausdrucksweise. Bei iText 2.1.7 muss man den Source-Code von iText auf irgend eine Weise verfügbar machen, NICHT (!) den eigenen Code.


----------



## navas (4. Jul 2011)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt so nicht
> Die LGPL verpflichtet nur, dass Quellcode, der unter der LGPL steht und modifiziert wird, auch wieder unter die LGPL gestellt wird.
> Eigener Quellcode kann jedoch eine Lizenz (auch proprietär) unabhängig von der LGPL haben, die einzige Bedingung ist, dass der LGPL Code austauschbar sein muss,
> Muss ich auf meiner Seite irgendwo angeben, das ich iText verwende? Und meinen Code muss ich doch nicht unter irgendeine Lizenz stellen?
> ...


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Jul 2011)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Sorry für die missverständliche Ausdrucksweise. Bei iText 2.1.7 muss man den Source-Code von iText auf irgend eine Weise verfügbar machen, NICHT (!) den eigenen Code.


nein, du musst auch nur Modifikationen an dem Code verfügbar machen 



navas hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich auf meiner Seite irgendwo angeben, das ich iText verwende? Und meinen Code muss ich doch nicht unter irgendeine Lizenz stellen?


dein Code darf proprietär bleiben, wenn du es möchtest.



navas hat gesagt.:


> Die Webapplikation wird für einen monatlichen Betrag pro Benutzer vertrieben. Der Code wird nicht veröffentlicht.


wie definierst du vertreiben?
Das entscheidet nämlich wie die LGPL angewandt wird 
Also wo du wie die Nutzung von iText vermerken musst.



navas hat gesagt.:


> Gegen eine anderen jar von iText?


ja  Das heist einfach nur, dass du den Quellcode von iText nicht direkt in deine Jar packen darfst, sondern dieser in einer extra jar sein muss  Wenn man die iText jar dann jedoch gegen eine inkompatible Version austauscht ist das nicht dein Problem, wer die Software hat, muss aber die Möglichkeit haben - das alles unter der Vorraussetzung, dass die Software verteilt wird, nutzt du sie nur privat/kommerziell alleine dann gilt dies nicht.


----------



## navas (4. Jul 2011)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> wie definierst du vertreiben?
> Das entscheidet nämlich wie die LGPL angewandt wird
> Also wo du wie die Nutzung von iText vermerken musst.


Ein Kunde kann sich einen Account erstellen und die Applikation gegen eine monatliche Gebühr benutzen. Wo muss ich in dem Fall die Nutzung von iText vermerken?


ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> ja  Das heist einfach nur, dass du den Quellcode von iText nicht direkt in deine Jar packen darfst, sondern dieser in einer extra jar sein muss  Wenn man die iText jar dann jedoch gegen eine inkompatible Version austauscht ist das nicht dein Problem, wer die Software hat, muss aber die Möglichkeit haben - das alles unter der Vorraussetzung, dass die Software verteilt wird, nutzt du sie nur privat/kommerziell alleine dann gilt dies nicht.


Das mit der Extra-Jar hatte ich auch vor  
Die Software wird nicht verteilt und bleibt in meinem Besitz.

Danke für deine bisherigen Antworten, die mir sehr weitergeholfen haben!


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Jul 2011)

k, da du die Software nicht verteilst greifen viele Regelungen der LGPL gar nicht, du musst weder irgendwo schreiben, dass du iText nutzt noch iText in einer einzelnen Jar haben.

Die gesamten Aussagen gelten natürlich nur für diesen Fall, wenn du die Software vertreiben würdest, sähe es wieder anders aus


----------

